# He won't get into the car?!?



## AngusMcGee (Oct 29, 2011)

Angus is 8 mos old and REFUSES to jump into the car on his own. 

When we go out to the garage to head to the dog park, he just patiently waits the for one of us to lift him up (first the front half, and then the back half, supporting his butt) into our vehicle. We've both got Chevy HHR's (like a Scion or a PT Cruiser) so the back is a little high. I know that the height isn't the issue as he frequently jumps onto the table part a picnic table at the dog park, not even bothering to get onto the bench part first. There is carpet in the back part, so it's not like he'll slide everywhere. 

He won't even climb into the back seat through the regular doors. We've tried luring him in with treats, rope toys, peanut butter, EVERYTHING, to no avail. We even bought a little step stool which was simply a waste of money. Any tips/tricks/suggestions?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Isn't this aggravating? Shasta is 78 pounds and there's no way I can get her into our F350. While she can get into the back seat of our F350 well enough on our way to the dog park, she turns into a sack of potatoes when it's time to get in the truck to come home.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How about serving meals there? Food is a great motivator 
Have done my share of lifting (and some fosters really fight it).


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

My GSD use to have issues getting into the car. But what I found helps (atleast in my case) is if you have someone help you. I'll have someone else hold his leash while I get in, then once I'm in I would use a treat and call him. It always worked. And now the problem is he always wants to jump in the car with me. And as RebelGSD said food is a great motivator!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i had a pick up truck i would buy a ramp for my dog
to enter and exit the truck. 78 lbs of dog jumping out
of the truck onto a hard surface might not be the best
thing for the dog.



paulag1955 said:


> Isn't this aggravating? Shasta is 78 pounds and there's no way I can get her into our F350. While she can get into the back seat of our F350 well enough on our way to the dog park, she turns into a sack of potatoes when it's time to get in the truck to come home.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does your dog have enough room in the back of your HHR?
is there enough room for your dog to jump in the back?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> if i had a pick up truck i would buy a ramp for my dog
> to enter and exit the truck. 78 lbs of dog jumping out
> of the truck onto a hard surface might not be the best
> thing for the dog.


Shasta won't jump out of the truck...not even when we arrive at the dog park. Instead, she waits for my husband to lift her out, then claws him to ribbons in excitement when he does so. 

Aside from that, if a dog were to jump from the floor of the truck to the ground, rather than from the seat to the ground, it's not a long distance. 

And, never fear, we wouldn't let her jump onto a hard surface from a significant height.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The back seat might work if you first fold (or push in) the front seat on the side you want your dog to go into. Also push in the front seat as much as possible. This will give your dog more room and he can first step on the floor then climb up on the seat. Also as Brandlin suggested, it would be easier if you could have a helper at the other rear door and use treats. Have both rear doors open - front seat pushed in. Have you dog on the leash - walk him up to the open rear door - say enter or whatever command you use when you want him to go into his crate - the helper calls and has the treat or even his favorite toy or ball - give little boost on his hind legs. You can manage this alone. It worked with my GSD who at 8 months -same age as your's - was the same way.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

My girl does that too. Front part in and back end is down, then they stare at you like saying, "A little help?" LOL!

I pull my girl out and make her catch some momentum so she can jump in. Before, she hated cars. She threw up almost constantly in our cars. To get her used to it, I hid treats in my car for her to find while it was parked in the garage. Great activity for her. Now, it's her favorite place to go.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My Shasta just turned 2 years old and only recently learned she can in fact jump into the back of our Xterra. Now if you want her in the backseat, she's not sure how to manage that one. She tries to walk into it like she does our van but is still learning to use the step rail to climb in the backseat. She is a clumsy jumper sometimes though and I do occassionally have to help her in. Definitely try luring with some awesome treats and praise when your pup jumps in on his own. You might just need to build confidence about it for him.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I lift Hav's butt into the back seat every time. I figure that it is a tricky jump into a narrow space and I think it's funny.


----------

